# 500 Gallon propane tank build



## Theroadwarrior (Aug 11, 2018)

hey guys new to the forum,
I just finished my 500 gallon smoker. Here are a few stats,
It’s a 34x34x34 firebrick insulated box.
Two 3”x10” vents with a basket.
The smoke stack is 8”x 40” tall.
Two slide out racks per door and two doors

Here is the build thread with my pops 

Let me know what you all think.

Thanks
James

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/iK9QoX


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 12, 2018)

Awesome project how long you been at this project. Waiting to see finish and that first cook.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 12, 2018)

Awesome project how long you been working on this project? Waiting to see finish and first smoke.

Warren


----------



## Theroadwarrior (Aug 12, 2018)

About 14 days on and off, it seemed like I never got a full day to work on it. I’m hoping to get it painted/finished this week coat the inside in lard and let it rip


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 12, 2018)

Man that thing is a beast!
Can't wait to see it all painted & some meat in it!
Al


----------



## Theroadwarrior (Aug 12, 2018)

Awesome thanks! I will update, I’m going to try and paint the firebox today it’s starting to rust pretty good after a recent rain


----------



## Smokin Okie (Aug 13, 2018)

Beast is an understatement.    I think maybe I just paint the trailer and leave the tank as is.

I gotta question though, bout the how close the FB is to the ground.   It seems to me that it would drag on inclines ?   I'm sure you've done the math on the angles,  why so low to the ground ?


----------



## Theroadwarrior (Aug 13, 2018)

I got the elevation blocks installed on the trailer for 5” of height. Check it
Out now...I also painted it


----------



## Smokin Okie (Aug 13, 2018)

That looks good,  I was thinking elevating the cook chamber to raise the firebox higher,  would make the cook chamber to high to put meats on and off.

Man, that looks great ...... you've got skills .......


----------



## Theroadwarrior (Aug 13, 2018)

Smokin Okie said:


> That looks good,  I was thinking elevating the cook chamber to raise the firebox higher,  would make the cook chamber to high to put meats on and off.
> 
> Man, that looks great ...... you've got skills .......




Thanks a bunch, there was a ton of planning in it. There were a few ups and downs such as the firebox being so low but we fixed that I’m ready to load it up!


----------

